# Searing? (and RecTec)



## Carvendive (May 2, 2019)

My gas BBQ died. Going to buy my first pellet smoker. Leaning towards the rt-590.  How often do you need a gas unit to sear something once you go smoker? Also, how effective are the searing plates on a RecTec 590?


----------



## sandyut (May 2, 2019)

while i ahve not tried mine yet - there are a bunch of youtube vids showing them in use.  they look very effective on these vids.


----------



## sandyut (May 2, 2019)

quite a few people new to pellet smokers here have the RT 590., i have the RT 700 and LOVE it!  best of luck, let us know what you get and what you smoke.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 2, 2019)

I have a Timberline 1300 but almost all pellets grills are pretty much the same, when it comes to searing. The Grill Grates do help but your RT 590 is never going to sear like a gas grill. Why don't you pick up a Weber kettle grill and just use that for searing, that's what a lot of pellet grill owners do. I have my KJ that I use for searing, as I didn't like the searing results, even with the GG's, on my 1300.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 2, 2019)

I have a Rec Tec 590 and could not be happier with it.

However I’ve never called upon it to sear. Never bought the searing racks as I also have a Kamado Joe for searing steaks.

My WSM will also sear steaks if configured for searing.

I agree with retfr8flyr. Get a Weber Kettle for searing.

I also have a Searzall for searing steaks and putting a sear on other foods.

If you don’t want to spring for or don’t have the space for the Weber Kettle, well then the Searzall is a good, inexpensive alternative for searing too.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 2, 2019)

I have a Searzall and it's fine for just a single item, I use it for searing Sous Vide items but it does take a while to sear something. If you have a few steaks or more than 2 items to sear, I don't consider it a viable option.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 2, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> I have a Searzall and it's fine for just a single item, I use it for searing Sous Vide items but it does take a while to sear something. If you have a few steaks or more than 2 items to sear, I don't consider it a viable option.



True.

A cast iron skillet works too if you don’t have more than a couple of steaks to sear.

But I’m thinking like you.

A Weber Kettle can be had for $89.00

https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/charcoal-grills/original-kettle-series/

That’s about the same price as some of these searing grates alone. Amd it gives you another cooker.


----------



## Carvendive (May 2, 2019)

I have a Webber 22" and Smoky Joe so yes, I can use them.

My question was more to "How often do you need to sear  something that's smoked?

Also, been doing more research on the searing racks for RT and it sounds like it's an option that is not what I would want. Low quality sear with limited sear zone and probably don't work at all in the winter.  If I'm wrong PLEASE let me know.  -Thanks all.


----------



## Carvendive (May 2, 2019)

Just found Red's review of searing Ribeyes on his REC TEC and that looks pretty good to me. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183786/couple-of-quick-ribeyes-on-the-rec-tec-w-qview


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 2, 2019)

Carvendive said:


> I have a Webber 22" and Smoky Joe so yes, I can use them.
> 
> My question was more to "How often do you need to sear  something that's smoked?
> 
> Also, been doing more research on the searing racks for RT and it sounds like it's an option that is not what I would want. Low quality sear with limited sear zone and probably don't work at all in the winter.  If I'm wrong PLEASE let me know.  -Thanks all.



Personally, I never sear that which I smoke.  The only thing I'm going to sear are my steaks, and I might hit my salmon on top with my Searzall once it's reached the temp I want on the cedar planks.

To me, smoking is done at 225-250.  Low and slow.

I sear steaks.  And there I'm either doing a reverse sear or a sous vide cook.  I'm not looking for smoke with my steaks.  Sous vide is definitely not going to give me any smoke, and a reverse sear isn't going to give me much smoke either.  So for steaks, I'm not looking for smoke.

I smoke ribs, brisket, poultry, pork shoulder, low and slow.  Those won't get a sear.

This is the reason why I've never had to call upon my Rec Tec 590 for searing chores.  I use it as a smoker and to grill poultry and vegetables.  Foods which don't really need a screaming hot sear.

If it's steaks, then a reverse sear on the KJ, if I'm too late to sous vide.  Or a sous vide and then a sear on the KJ.  The KJ will get considerably hotter than my Rec Tec.  And I use either cast iron grates or a cast iron griddle insert when I sear steaks on the KJ.

My Rec Tec will likely never see a steak.

If you already have a 22in Weber Kettle, well then a good set of cast iron grates for it, and running lump charcoal in it (which Weber does not recommend),  or a Vortex, is likely going to give you a much better sear than your pellet grill is


----------



## bregent (May 5, 2019)

If you're looking for a pellet grill that can smoke and sear well, check out the FE PG500. It has the best char broiler of any pellet grill. I don't know anyone that doesn't love theirs. If I had room on the deck I'd get one.


----------

